# Question On Canadian IBO



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Any one know if there is camping on site?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

There is no IBO shoots even listed on the IBO website?..


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

DODGE-3D said:


> There is no IBO shoots even listed on the IBO website?..


2013 Canadian IBO Nationals June 22-23 Knowlton,Quebec I have printed off a few extra copies and will give you one this weekend Danny. Conformation is also found on the www.pro3d.ca site


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

DODGE-3D said:


> There is no IBO shoots even listed on the IBO website?..


they are all listed under qualifiers

http://www.ibo.net/qualifierDetail.php?QID=390


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

in Canada you do not have to shoot a qualifier for the Ibo ....all you do is pay 20 dollars for a international entry .... plus your entry to shoot the ibo worlds in the usa .....also Have done this for a couple of years myself ...also I think the ibo in knowlton is the old hoyt shoot renamed and twice as expensive...


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> in Canada you do not have to shoot a qualifier for the Ibo ....all you do is pay 20 dollars for a international entry .... plus your entry to shoot the ibo worlds in the usa .....also Have done this for a couple of years myself ...also I think the ibo in knowlton is the old hoyt shoot renamed and twice as expensive...


The cost for two days Ted are 60 for adults and 50 for youth less 20 if IBO member. Not to bad for two days of shooting and for me would be good practise leading to our provincials.
On site camping would be nice as well if allowed.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

crkelly said:


> The cost for two days Ted are 60 for adults and 50 for youth less 20 if IBO member. Not to bad for two days of shooting and for me would be good practise leading to our provincials.
> On site camping would be nice as well if allowed.


Cheaper than some other shoots for sure.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Charles,

I emailed Daniel Goyette about onsite camping and here is his response;

_As far as I know, there is not much room for on-site camping at the Brome-Bolton range. However, the Brome-Bolton Archers are taking arrangements with a local camping ground to provide the archers with camping facilities 5-10 minutes from their shooting range. I will send you more detail shortly. I have to talk to the organisers to get more info on this issue. _


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

wellis1840 said:


> Charles,
> 
> I emailed Daniel Goyette about onsite camping and here is his response;
> 
> _As far as I know, there is not much room for on-site camping at the Brome-Bolton range. However, the Brome-Bolton Archers are taking arrangements with a local camping ground to provide the archers with camping facilities 5-10 minutes from their shooting range. I will send you more detail shortly. I have to talk to the organisers to get more info on this issue. _


Bill they also have a canon class sorry crossbow class as well lol. Good to see that crossbows are also recognised in the IBO.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I think that's for 20 targets per day if I remember correctly 30 dollars a day and kids 50 plus your ibo membership... Am I right in assuming that then if so that is exspensive let us know or print a link to their poster might help them with attendance ......


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

The following information is found on the registration form for this event.

Classes

$60 : MBF, MCU, MBR, MBO, FBO, FBR, RU, LB, FTRD, MSR, FSR, PCBH, MCBH, SMC, AHC, TRD, X-BOW

$50: YH, YHF, HC, MHC, SHC, HF, FHC, YMR 13-14, YMR 15-17, YTRD, FY

$150: SPM, PMF 

$250: PRF, PSR 

$300: PMR

(Note: Registration cost covers the affiliation to the IBO. IBO members shall deduct $20)

Free: FBH, CUB

See IBO web site: www.ibo.net or PRO-3D: www.pro3d.ca for class description and equipment limitations

Return this entry to: Circuit PRO-3D, 278 Stuart, Saint-Germain, Quebec, Can, J0C 1K0
Checks and money orders in Canadian dollars made payable to PRO-3D Circuit

IMPORTANT The deadline for preregistration is June 1st 2013. A $20 additional fee will apply to all classes for late preregistration and limited on site registration. The earlier you mail this registration form, the better shoot time you will be assigned. Shooting times will be assigned based on the order entries are received. The participants will be required to be present at 8:30 am on June 22 to pick up their scorecards at the registration booth of the B rome-Bolton Archery range Many door prizes and other awards to be won For additional information and questions Daniel Goyette (819) 395-2645 Guy Gatien (450) 539-2547 [email protected]


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

bill how many targets per day I can`t read it and do they have an English poster ?????? thanks


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

What the heck kind of language is that for an archery poster, does Agincourt mean nothing to you people


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

ted no English poster....since the shoot hosted in Quebec, English text on posters is not required.... by law.

The poster reads, "Deux parcoures différents de 20 cibles le 22 et 23 juin. Un parcoures éliminatoires de 10 cibles pour les archers qualifiers le 23 juin".

The poster for the Défi Hoyt-Easton 2013 is also only in French....


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.campingquebec.com/cantons-de-lest/camping-vallee-bleue.html
http://www.campingfairmount.com/welcome.html
http://www.campingbromont.com/

Above is a list of a few campgrounds within a 15-20 minute drive to shoot
feel free to pm me should you need any help.
the area is also known for B & B's
cheers


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

english registration form............http://www.pro3d.ca/data/downloads/registrationform-ibo-nat2013-rev0.pdf


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

so 20 targets per day total and 60 dollars entry sorry very exspensive the worlds is the same price....if I have this right....


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

20 targets X 2 per day, 80 targets for the weekend. If you are a top shooter that weekend you have another 10 at a shoot-off ....just like the poster says ....if I have it right....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ibo is usually 20 per day and 3rd day 10 target shoot off for top 5 in each class ... sorry my French is not very good and poster is not very clear..


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

...my French is rusty as well. ted, you might be right or I might be right...who knows! Maybe a French speaking member could translate for everyone.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I`m with ya on that bill they had this last year as well and it was 20 per day only ..... thought maybe they changed it ...... that's the ibo format we went like 4 times to the worlds and one day it took us 7 hours to shoot 20 targets and they had 16 courses set up but also 1500 archers per day to shoot really neat to do ...met people from all over the world ...as well ....


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

Alright here it is translated for you all!!!

June 22 & 23, 2 different courses of 20 targets.
June 23, 1 elimination round of 10 targets for qualified archers( doesn’t specify how many )
June 23, trophies and prizes in the afternoon
Pre registration by mail before June 1st, registration the day of is limited.
Restaurant on site
Participation prizes
Hotels and Motels 20 min away in Granby or Eastman


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks Trfteck for the translation


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

still translation does not say how many per day as it also has 10 target shoot off on 23 rd and lists 23rd as well  for 20 targets...go figure ...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey Ted.....there's an email and a couple of phone numbers on the poster.

You can read them both clearly if you click the picture to make them bigger. 

You might get your answers quicker and more to your satisfaction by going that route. This way you can find out exactly what you need to know.

Let us know what you find out......


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

Ted, that is all the info that is on the poster and the website. The way they word it, it looks like there is three seperate courses and they definatley don't say how many qualify for the elimination round.

Jamie


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

just trying to clarify for the interested parties as price is 60 dollars for maybe 40 targets.....as stated from my experiences is usually 20 targets per day then 10 target shoot off for top 5 finishers of each category.... enjoy.......


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

the $60.00 is with your $20.00 annual ibo membership, so $40.00 for 2 day of 40 3d target,if you class you have bonus of 10 3d target in last day for same price.so is ONLY $1.00 for each 3d competition championship=abordable!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

guys its a 60 dollar shoot as you have to be a ibo member to shoot it ...again too bad no one from shoot will clarify number of targets per day?????


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I would go if I lived anywhere near French land that's for sure.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Ted , its 20 saturday - 20 sunday plus 10 more for the top 5 of each class on sunday. setup is similar to ibo worlds but 2 days instead of 3.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> guys its a 60 dollar shoot as you have to be a ibo member to shoot it ...again too bad no one from shoot will clarify number of targets per day?????


Have you contacted the people on the poster....or just put questions on here?


That's like me putting questions about your shoot on Bowsite.com and getting upset that I can't get answers......even if it does help everyone!

Do you at least see where I'm coming from?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks Jeronimo now you guys know what you are shooting...hope you all do well there ..... bring the hardware home boys and ladies ...Just like the worlds in the USA.....should be a blast and jd I`m trying to help here ....and I`m far from upset......


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Seeing this is a IBO run event ,will we be shooting Rinehart targets as they do in the US.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Hi Ted...and everyone else

They have copied the format at the I>B>O> Worlds
20 targets saturday
20 targets sunday
Top 5 scores plus ties shoot another 10 sunday


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

What brand of targets?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

unless they made a recent major purchase , they are mixed brands but exelent condition. also the club hosting this has a reputation for setting up a very challenging course.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

I just received a reply from the organizer for camping.

As promised, I asked the Brome-Bolton Archers about the possibility of camping on the site of the Canadian IBO Nationals. Unfortunately, it will not be possible to camp directly on the site of the range (municipal regulation). However, they made arrangements with the owner of a nearby campground with services (less than 2 km from the shooting range). You may call Justin-Lee Gatien or Guy Gatien for information and reservation (the cost of camping for the week-end will be $50). Phone (450) 539-2547 or Cell (450) 521-1166. I also attached a map of the campground.

Daniel G.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

jeronimo said:


> unless they made a recent major purchase , they are mixed brands but exelent condition. also the club hosting this has a reputation for setting up a very challenging course.


A challenge is always good.


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

need maximum shooter for this week end,is IBO canadian !
need xbow shooter in same time.
this is preparation for IBO final in PA august 7-9


----------

